# Saunders-Roe Beaumaris April '15



## fluffy5518 (May 19, 2015)

During the early part of WW11 Saunders-Roe were contracted to build flying boats at their premises near Cowes on the Isle of Wight. Unfortunately the location was a prime target for german bombers and a new factory was needed away from the enemy threat. The new complex was built at Beaumaris on Anglesey on land that was part of the Fryars country estate. Buildings were erected in 1941 and the first task was to convert American Catalina flying boats to meet RAF standards for anti-submarine work. Much experimental work was also undertaken on flying boat development. After the war the business moved on to the manufacture of Buses, torpedo boats and a whole host of aluminium related engineering products. In 1959 Saunders Roe became part of Westland helicopters and, in 1968 the Anglesey site was merged with Cammell Laird and became Laird (Anglesey) Ltd. After a final merger in 1996 the site was gradually run down and finally closed its doors at the start of the new millenium. Since then it has slowly been left to rot .......
Gate guardian on Fryars House - in the heart of the complex.



This is B1 Hanger shop 5



and this building known as the Red hanger was supposedly dismantled from the Cowes site and rebuilt here ..




A post war heating plant for the site also still stands.



The main areas of interest on site are both at the Eastern end of the works and comprise two large hangers. This is a B2 and was known as 2 shop









Inside is mostly deserted save for a rather large spray booth and a few odds n sods






This is a T2 and was known as 1 Shop. The first pic shows the view back from the estuary along the 1952 built slipway for ships ( launched using a wheeled trailer vehical )



Inside are a few goodies and a lot of decay



























Also on site, and extremely overgrown is the works X-Ray unit, with a couple of goodies. This is the entrance ....



.... and inside are a few artefacts from a bygone era..
First up an electric heater with a round pin plug



Secondly is this device, which i have no knowledge of at all. It is calibrated in Lbs ft and is attached to a swinging weight type device which moves like the pendulum of a clock. The only thing i can think of is that it was used to inflict a blow to metal objects, or welds, before they were x-rayed !!?



and lastly a rather shadowy extractor fan.



Thanks for viewing !!!!


----------



## krela (May 19, 2015)

B2 and T2 hangars are getting quite rare. Thanks fluffy.


----------



## smiler (May 19, 2015)

Great report fluffy and your pics are outstanding, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (May 19, 2015)

Great photos! I love the picture of the red hook!


----------



## oldscrote (May 19, 2015)

A lovely set there.I think the machine is one of these

AVERY, IZOD IMPACT TESTING MACHINE. - Sell or Buy Metrology Machines - Second Hand Metrology Machines for sale Australia

and wouldn't youy know it there's even a museum of testing kit

Kirkaldy Testing Museum

4th picture down


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 19, 2015)

Lovely selection of photos there.love the green in them hangars.


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 19, 2015)

Great post loved it thanks!


----------



## Newage (May 20, 2015)

Mate they are sweet, good to see some pictures of this place.
When we going ?

Cheers Newage


----------



## night crawler (May 20, 2015)

Very nice Fluffy, did you know they started out making boats along the Thames near Goring, you can still see the remnats of the place now. I posted a visit on here a few years ago


----------



## flyboys90 (May 20, 2015)

Cracking shots.


----------



## mookster (May 20, 2015)

Newage said:


> Mate they are sweet, good to see some pictures of this place.
> When we going ?
> 
> Cheers Newage



I wouldn't mind tagging along too


----------



## UrbanX (May 21, 2015)

Fantastic shots, thanks for sharing


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 21, 2015)

Many thanx guys for the comments !! I forgot to mention in the text that if you do intend visiting this place you'd be advised to take a wet suit. I have never seen so many seagulls gathered in one place !! Believe me, as soon as they spot you they have only one mission - SQUADRON SHITTING - i got covered in the stuff (much to Mrs F's amusement !!)
Many thanks OLDSCROTE for the gen on the impact testing machine - i watched a video on you tube and because i live in an 'elf n safety world was horrified to think what would happen if that brake failed whilst you were fitting a sample !! Must get down to the Kirkaldy testing museum, it's been on the list for a while !! NIGHT CRAWLER - i remember reading your posting a few years back but didnt realise that it concerned Saunders Roe ( will try n find it now !! ) And MOOKIE - you know you're welcome anytime !!


----------



## night crawler (May 22, 2015)

Here is the blog I wrote on the place
Spuds Rural Explorations: Saunders Boat Yard.


----------

